# ****its been a couple of days ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I headed in early today since Aug. 5th means that Miss K and I have been hitched for 31 years. Seems like it was only a couple of months ago I met her.

Anyway--- she's look'in pretty as ever sitt'in over there on the sofa so I'll be on line tomorrow---bye.

P.S.---Don't even think about post'in what your think'in Don.lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah Don!









Good for you Dave a match made in .....well somewhere. I really hope you both enjoy the weekend.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Miss K. Just forwarded me this picture that Dave took of the two of them earlier.

You guys look so happy together!

Congrats to you both.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Miss K. Just forwarded me this picture that Dave took of the two of them earlier.
> 
> You guys look so happy together!
> 
> Congrats to you both.


Bwahahahahah! That's hilarious! Not as awesome as 31 years though. Congrats, Dave and Miss K!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys are lookin happy, I think.

Kinda blurry, I will not make any jabs about any cameras though.

Don...remember, nothing outta line here. Only truth and niceties.

Dave...You are both lucky looking forward to hearing about your next one.

ps...do not keep the dogs up tonight.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads Dave and Miss K----*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Dave !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Miss K Dave. Happy Anniversary ! The next 31 will be even better.
I hope you went over and took that pretty girls hand and thanked her for choosin' you !

I wasn't thinkin nothing really I swear.

And thanks Chris, I spit coffee all over my screen.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Chris that was funny!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm with Don---my coffee went fly'in too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its lucky I don't drink the stuff!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I was drinking my tea....but I sort of expected something from Chris.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

31 is a HUGE deal - no doubt. Me and Nicole will celebrate 8 years on Monday and I thought that was a long time. Only 23 to go!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I am happy for both of you ! It is not the number of years but the life and memory of your life together that matters.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Cat and Miss K. May Yall have many more to come.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Congratulations Cat! And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

